# What kind of snail?



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a snail that came with my anubias from the petstore, and didn't really mind it, so I just left it in (also to help with damn algae), but I had some in a different tank, and it laid eggs. Now there are TONS AND TONS of these little buggers, and I don't know if they're any good or not. I can't get good pics of the baby, nor the adult, so heres the shot. I'll try get better pics tomorrow if needed. 
And oh, the only thing that I'd think comes close is nerite snails but I'm doubting it...


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Based on other discussions (in the El Natural Forum), it's a pond snail.
I remember the same question there and even did some postings.
Here is the link
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/44955-snail-identification.html

Here is an article linked in the same discussion
http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Yep, pond snail.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, I see, and it says that they're good for planted tanks in the thread. I guess I'll keep them, but take out a lot when they grow bigger. They're are so much xD What should I do with my extras?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They reproduce like roaches.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I would get em out if ya can. Youll have more snail than substrate soon


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Amazon - Not true. Snail reproduction can be linked to the amount of food that your feeding. When your overfeeding and the snails have access to the food they will reproduce like wildfire. But if a snail cannot obtain the life giving nutrience that will allow him/her/it to have a surplus of energy thus abilty to lay eggs will not happen. 

Do not over feed, and you'll keep the population in check.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorta hard on my small tank since it'd be a shrimp tank xD

Also, do you think it would be better if I had MTS(none for now) or pond snails? The MTS seemed like they did more work... They also burrow during the day which is better in looks.
Any ideas? I'll try find the snails and throw them in the 5 gallon for now(only had 3 snails in the big one)


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Muirner said:


> Amazon - Not true. Snail reproduction can be linked to the amount of food that your feeding. When your overfeeding and the snails have access to the food they will reproduce like wildfire. But if a snail cannot obtain the life giving nutrience that will allow him/her/it to have a surplus of energy thus abilty to lay eggs will not happen.
> 
> Do not over feed, and you'll keep the population in check.


I agree with this statement.

Actually, the snail populations in my shrimp tanks are the highest due to feeding them sinking pellets/wafers. The MTS actually have a higher population compared to my pond or ramshorn snails, I don't know if you would be happy with changing species 

Perhaps try some ramshorns (and I do not mean the giant fugly ones in the pet stores.  )

GL and if you want some MTS, I give them away on here for free- just pay shipping.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha, well, I fished out all 3 of them. And MTS will be worse? I guess I'll try either nerites or ramshorns... Now to find somewhere to get them cheap xD


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

maybe try spixis? I got some from mora on here. I dunno if they are heavy producers though...


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

nerites are illegal here (what isnt), so your stuck with ramshorns (which any lfs should be willing to give you a few) or what you have now. in my tanks, the ramshorns outcompete the pond snails and eventually i'll end up only having ramshorns. population can be easily controlled in any tank by sinking a piece of lettuce overnight. before the lights come on in the morning, slowly lift out the lettuce, removing the hundreds of feeding snails. any shrimp feeding on the lettuce swims off, and you rinse off the snails in the trash or feed to puffers or other fish. i can knock down a tanks snail population by 90% in a couple of days doing this. i just wish there were an easy way to eliminate scuds in my shrimp tanks... i swear they reproduce FASTER than any roach. MTS you'll eventually get anyway from plants, etc from any LFS.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Pond snails and ramshorns get along fairly well in my tanks. The pond snails are better at feeding on surface scums, green dust algae and bacterial films (they love bacterial films), and the ramshorns are better at scraping away at some of the harder-to scrape-away algae, such as green spot. If your pond snails are multiplying, that means there is plenty of food for them to eat. I have never seen them do any harm, and they feed too slowly---all the snail species do---to be accused of taking food out of the fish's or shrimp's mouths.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, nerites are illegal? I guess I'll just look around for a ramshorn. Thanks for the heads up!

And yeah, there's A LOT of biofilm or something on the side of my tank. I'll just find ramshorns for my big tank and leave the pond snails in my smaller ones.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Muirner said:


> Amazon - Not true. Snail reproduction can be linked to the amount of food that your feeding. When your overfeeding and the snails have access to the food they will reproduce like wildfire. But if a snail cannot obtain the life giving nutrience that will allow him/her/it to have a surplus of energy thus abilty to lay eggs will not happen.
> 
> Do not over feed, and you'll keep the population in check.


I didn't know that, and I'm sure its the cause of my holy moly snail explosion then. I'm guilty of overfeeding my dogs too 

I will be alot more careful at feeding time. I have alot of fish and they dont all seem to get to eat, some are more aggressive than others. Should i feed less food, and maybe increase feeding times?


----------

